# Diamond settlement



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

ok you guys. i fought and fought.
they settled with me for $3750-a few hundred more than my actual vet bills.
rex continues to struggle with liver issues but his clotting factor is now normal, as is his bilirubin. his alt is still 2x more than normal but down from what it was. the other numbers, are high but due to prednisolone. he's acting good, and even gained 3 pounds this month. my vet will consult again, with the internist and i hope to wean him off the wretched hills prescription ld and start home cooking to support liver health. if anyone has any recipes, or suggestions please, feel free to send them to me.
now i just have to keep rex (who will be 11 in feb) alive and healthy, as can be.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Congratulations on your persistence and on the $$. I'm glad to hear that Rex is hanging in there and improving. I surely hope he continues to do well. You're an awesome mom!


----------

